# TcArchery Custom Strings Staff Shooters



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i would .... if i was in America :sad:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im up for it, If you'll send them to the UK.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Im up for it, If you'll send them to the UK.


I can do that  not sure what the shipping is to there but it cant be much lol


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Irishrobin said:


> i would .... if i was in America :sad:


feel free to apply


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I am thinking about it, just dont got the cash right now, gotta buy a truck!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> I am thinking about it, just dont got the cash right now, gotta buy a truck!


wat does that have to do with anything he is asking for staff shooters


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

You gotta buy the package, and right now I only 3-d shoot with my hunting bow, I would like to get more profesional competition shooting gear before I start representing someones company.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

buglebuster said:


> You gotta buy the package, and right now I only 3-d shoot with my hunting bow, I would like to get more profesional competition shooting gear before I start representing someones company.


I dont shoot alot of competitions either i just hunt alot:shade: i also 3-D shoot with my hunting bow. I have a question though is there a profesionol group for us finger/instinctive compound shooters?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Barebow compound and bowhunter compound are the 2 over here
no sights no release no stabs


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

application sent


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

All are welcome to apply no matter what shooting class there in and hunters to, the comp shoot is just a plus but Im not requireing it by any means, I understand that there are alot of ppl that would have to travel a ways to attend these. So please if you want to apply do so


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

emails replied


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Check your email...


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

emails replied
If I missed yours let me know I've alot of them today


----------

